

Samsung to Make Bada Platform Open Source - pbahra
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904106704576581760667355454.html?mod=WSJAsia_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
abrowne
Bada at first didn't interest me much, but I kept reading about Bada's above-
average Webkit port (eg [1], [2]). Combined with Samsung's screen tech, it
makes for some intriguing possibilities.

[1]: [http://www.sencha.com/blog/samsung-bada-the-
html5-developer-...](http://www.sencha.com/blog/samsung-bada-the-
html5-developer-scorecard/)

[2]:
[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/07/new_kid_on_t...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/07/new_kid_on_the.html)

